# MR WIGAN 2008 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Juniors Under 18

Aaron Langmead 1st

Juniors Under 21

Aaron Langmead 1st & Most Muscular Award

Sam Kane 2nd Best Presentation Award

First Timers

Michael Couling 1st & Most Muscular Award

Jack Vanwyngaardt 2nd

Paul Mason 3rd

Andy Grahmn

Neil Seddon Best Presentation Award

Novice

Michael Couling 1st & Most Muscular Award

Lee Cutler 2nd Best Presentation Award

Jack Vanwyngaardt 3rd

Senior Over 40

Jack Vanwyngaardt 1st

Kevin Hogan 2nd & Most Muscular Award

Paul Mason 3rd

Gary Foster Best Presentation Award

Senior Over 50

Geoff Gorner 1st

Open Mr

Michael Couling mm 1st & Most Muscular Award

Lee Cutler 2nd Best Presentation Award

Jack Vanwyngaardt 3rd

Mr Wigan

Neil Seddon 1st & Most Muscular Award

Gary Foster 2nd Best Presentation Award

Geoff Gorner 3rd


----------



## B8MEX (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, October 2008 ........ and I'm STILL waiting for my DVD of the event !!!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

B8MEX you need to contact the company direct, they only time they come on here is to post events and let people know they filmed it.

Its sad to hear people have paid for a dvd/video and never received it.

Kevin who runs the Wigan show will have their details.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

B8MEX said:


> Yes, October 2008 ........ and I'm STILL waiting for my DVD of the event !!!!!


Aha, You must be the person who sent for the DVD but forgot to put your address or telephone number in with your order.

Unfortunately when people do that, there is nothing we can do to help, we have to wait for the person to contact us, as we had not heard from you, there was nothing we could do, sorry.

Maybe if you email us, or phone, we can sort this problem out.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Putting your contact details up may help DNS, it may also be good if you list some of the shows you've filmed as there may be guys on here who competed or have friends who competed that may want to buy one.

It's just a thought that may help everyone.


----------



## B8MEX (Oct 21, 2008)

I DID send my name and address. I got the original dvd but had to return it as it was FAULTY. ie There was no sound on most of both dvd 1 and 2. I rang several times to enquire but each time was fobbed off and told to ring back. Eventually I just gave up. I have since heard that they are no longer in business. Is it any wonder?

If I ran my own business in this manner I would expect the same fate.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not the fastest reply in the world!

They are still going as far as I'm aware.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

I have checked and there were no DVD's of the Mr Wigan 2008 returned to us.

We also received no telephone calls regarding the Mr Wigan 2008.

Reading what you have put, I believe that you may have us mixed up with someone else, as there is a small company that have recently gone out of business, I am sure you know who I am talking about but it is not us.


----------



## B8MEX (Oct 21, 2008)

The company concerned is D 'N' S Video. Run by an old couple called David and Sara in Yorkshire. I made numerous pohone calls ut was fobbed off each time. I gave up in the end as it was a crap video anyway.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

That's good

The DVD or Video didn't work, not sure what you ordered?? but you managed to watch it and decided it was crap, of course you did.

As per normal, you don't give us your name, so we can help!

Just one thing though, I haven't been to the Mr Wigan, so how do you know how old I am????? unfortunately a bit of a give away is that! a little like the other lies you have said regarding me, if your going to bring it to an open forum, at least get your facts straight, rather than make yourself look stupid.

I'll check back in November for your reply, or maybe, probably later this month, the 20th/26th or 28th are quite good dates.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

B8Mex, pm me your name and address and I will personally speak to DnS, it appears to me DnS are more than happy to help but for some reason you've forgotten to give them your details.

If I can mediate here I will.


----------

